

Free calling in Gmail extended through 2011 - Uncle_Sam
http://gmailblog.blogspot.com/2010/12/free-calling-in-gmail-extended-through.html

======
MikeCapone
I, for one, think this is awesome. Thanks Google!

I'm usually using SkypeOut, but it's great to know that I have a free backup
plan always available wherever I have access to a microphone.

~~~
tdfx
I actually cancelled my Skype subscription and use this instead. I just wish
Google Voice had tighter integration with the Gmail interface.

~~~
MikeCapone
I'd probably cancel skypeout too if we didn't use Skype to IM and run
chatrooms at my (virtual) workplace.

------
jamesaguilar
This service is enormously convenient. I think I would be happy to pay one or
two cents per minute of calling time. But I wonder what their long-term
pricing idea for this would be.

~~~
john_shanks
Dunno, but this tells me the option isn't gaining users as fast as they need
for sustainability. And most people they're targeting already get free US
calling through mobile networks. I'd bet this is the loss leader to building a
base of people who pay for international calling.

~~~
drivebyacct2
Free US calling through mobile networks?

haha, thats a bunch of words that do not belong in a sentence together.

~~~
john_shanks
Rephrase; for most of their targeted audience the marginal cost of mobile to
mobile calls inside the US is already $0.

Marginal cost is what matters, and in this case many US calls are already near
free for the segment that would be most likely to adopt.

------
eiji
In recent month it feels more and more like a choke-hold from google. I can't
help it, and it drives me to alternatives like bing, ff or skype.

It feels like google is preparing a big move in 2011. It wants more data ...
it always does. Gmail does not cut it anymore, and for that reason they push
voice to get some numbers for a social grid. I guess they learned with buzz
that your email address-book has little to do with your social space, and
people don't email their friends, they post status-updates, twitter something
or send two lines via fb. So they buy themselfs into your phone habits.

I can't believe how often I see chrome ads while surfing the web. It's the
only browser that does so, trying to build momentum for something.

Don't get me wrong, I love the fight, and it will help to make the skype(-ui)
not look like crap for another 5 years.

I guess what I'm looking for is some _innovation_ , not just another sales
channel for something. Cheap is good, but sometimes it's just not enough.

~~~
martythemaniak
I read your incoherent rant several times and I still can't figure out what
you're going on about.

------
kirinkalia
Interesting that the free calls are only for US-based users. They don't want
to give too much away, and maybe Google figures the US-based folks will get
their friends and family abroad hooked on the service and then they'll be
willing to pony up real dough in the future.

~~~
artsrc
The free calls are to the USA. I get free calls to the USA from Australia.

------
calloc
I use Google Voice, and I use it mainly for international calls. Cheaper than
most other services, and I like how easy it is to use. So Google is already
making money off me :P

------
eitally
I hate Skype for Linux, but SkypeOut has been far more reliable for me so far
than Google's Call Phone feature.

------
klbarry
I use this feature almost every day, it's really great for me. My girlfriend
and I also have only one one cell phone between us at the moment, and we use
it to call eachother.

